# What's your guys view of iNtuitives?



## starwars

I am curious. Tell me your thought of intuitives.


----------



## boogiestomp

I actually seem to befriend more intuitives than I do sensors.
I sort of hang out off and on with an INTP right now. He's pretty cool, definitely goes about things in a way differently than I would.
I've become good friends with INFPs, ENFPs, ENTPs, INTPs and an ENFJ. 
I think a lot of them might appreciate my more "grounded" view of life and I appreciate their quirkiness/creativity. I've had a lot of them come to me and ask me for advice.


----------



## Twitchie

I'm just learning about MBTI now. They don't seem that different to the rest of us.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I seem to have a lot of Intuitive friends than sensors.. Mostly INTPs and INFPs.


----------



## Brian1

They really have to be grounded. And I think I could see myself friends with an NT, and being able to agree with them, more than an NF. That doesn't mean the NF and me won't agree, but, I think there's more of a likelihood that we'll be at each others throats. I think I tend to meet more Ns though.


----------



## mikan

starwars said:


> I am curious. Tell me your thought of intuitives.


uNrealistic and yet iNnovative people who need a reality check.

Sometimes its like their minds exist in another realm of existence.


----------



## Tucken

I dont have one because I dont systematize that way. I like direct thinkers, intuitive people -the intelligent, but I dont have any view on MBTI intuitives. People seem to caught up in definitions(thinking), to me.


----------



## Cesspool

Bunch of pompous assholes, the lot.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Cesspool said:


> Bunch of pompous assholes, the lot.


Yep. This. I agree completely. 100%.


----------



## Glory

Most of them are kinda phony from what I've seen. Like the ones who got into this whole typology shit accepted it as a sort of surrogate identity since they're so displaced in reality.


----------



## Highway Nights

Just like anyone else for the most part. Online, they're all special snowflakey mind reading indigo children who know the secrets of the universe. Or at least that's what a lot of them would like you to believe.

But seriously, most of them are fine. Some of them seem totally detached from reality and like to hold sensors up as boogeymen for any trait they dislike regardless of how it relates to MBTI, but there are also some sensors that really are very short sighted and so "grounded" that they have just as much trouble keeping up with reality. Neither one is inherently better than the other and both groups have people that I'd love to punch in the mouth.


----------



## LittleOrange

They can be interesting, but they can also be complicated. They ask themselfs sometimes such ridiculous questions that are already answered or generally known. You can find a bunch of these threads here where Ns discuss subjects that I find totally unnecesarry.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm sure some of them are the type of people who would say "why not?" which I seriously adore. Seeing the possibility of things and me being me, I like to make things happen.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Netzach said:


> Most of them are kinda phony from what I've seen. Like the ones who got into this whole typology shit accepted it as a sort of surrogate identity since they're so displaced in reality.


This I will agree with you, some of my kind are so anal about their type it kinda scares me. It's like"...um...so your an XNXX, great but...do you know...you know...You?"


----------



## Cesspool

LittleOrange said:


> They can be interesting, but they can also be complicated. They ask themselfs sometimes such ridiculous questions that are already answered or generally known. You can find a bunch of these threads here where Ns discuss subjects that I find totally unnecesarry.


If you don't mind me asking, what type of subjects?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Cesspool said:


> Bunch of pompous assholes, the lot.


Hey!!!


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## Highway Nights

johnnyyukon said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


What kind of vibe are you going with for the interior decorating of your bunker? Mine is classic nuclear family cold war era. It's got floral wallpaper and carpeting, a few of those little mini sofa things and an old black and white television set that only plays I Love Lucy and Howdy Doody reruns along with those duck and cover PSAs. When the Russians invade, I'm gonna be living in style and watching good, wholesome, family oriented television.

I originally wanted to go for a tiki bar vibe but it was too late to actually build the bar into the structure without a major overhaul.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

iNtuitives? Oh, those are crazy crackhead fools. It's like they're all on drugs, mang. I just don't understand them iNtuitives.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> What kind of vibe are you going with for the interior decorating of your bunker? Mine is classic nuclear family cold war era. It's got floral wallpaper and carpeting, a few of those little mini sofa things and an old black and white television set that only plays I Love Lucy and Howdy Doody reruns along with those duck and cover PSAs. When the Russians invade, I'm gonna be living in style and watching good, wholesome, family oriented television.
> 
> I originally wanted to go for a tiki bar vibe but it was too late to actually build the bar into the structure without a major overhaul.




Oh yeah, I think I saw some similar decor in _Underground Nuclear Bunkers and Gardening _magazine. Sounds like you'll be living in wholesome luxury with solid family values when Russia launches.

I've kind of gone for a more post modern feel in my subterranean apocalypse survival lair. All the walls and shelves and furniture are white, with some tribal african art to really accentuate the contrast. Since me and my family will be down there without natural light for around 30 years while the nuclear holocaust is doin' it's thing, I'm hoping the white will keep me from going totally insane and chopping my family to bits with an axe. 

I also have a padded room with straight jackets too, as a failsafe with some similar, God fearing, traditional programming. _Andy Griffith_ reruns, _Father Knows Best_, and the movie _Alive.


_I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I really like spending time with iNtuitives because we usually explore new ideas, something that i have always enjoyed.


----------



## mark anthony

If we go one more step further Sygma and acknowledge the second wing that Don Riso did not define for the subtypes we have a three part structure conches agenda and mood. An example ENFJ 2w1 the core of subtype 2 = conches, the 1 wing ='agenda and the third part mood is the other subsidiary wing for the 2w3. Now we have a larger symmetry that touches the multiplicity (Points:3 & 6) from four of the eight intuitive subtypes ( 2w1, 7w8, 4w5, 5w4 ). The 9w1 & 9w8 second subsidiary wings reach across to the other side of the relating triad drawing attention to two possibilities worth considering. One consideration is Point Nines role in the posable dynamic. The Self Preservation Instinct is linked to Point Nine and at the level it is linked Point:9 players the role of Relate-Think. This cupelling visually reminds me or lends me to to think about the two Astroid clusters the Titans the two clusters of astroids one on either side of Jupiter on the same orbit as Jupiter. If the Jupiter the Sun and the Earth have a relationship with the three Primary Points then Jupiters Titan's may also have a link with the multiplicity and Jupiter also may have a relationship with Creation At Point Nine at a three into three level of the working of things.

It is am incomplete Idea but a posable idea. What hosts consciousness is an important question.


Don't be fearful of lateral thinking Sygma its ok to think for your self with out fearing what others may think and say. I am so thankful for your input that I would like to sergeant that you reward your self by giving your self a Head Job, you deserve some reward for your effort. One finger stands tall for you Sygma.


----------



## Ackermach

cipherpixy said:


> My favorite iNtuitive type would easily be ENTP. Currently, I'm hanging out with an ENTP. And everytime I team up with an ENTP, it works like charm. I've noticed, that ENTP and ISTP seem to instantly and mutually understand each other without further ado and get along REALLY well.


One of my best friends is an ISTP, or something like that. I have a head for some quirky ideas, and he has the hands to see it finish. 

Despite our open-minded nature, there are somethings we dont agree on. I take a liking on the conceptual / bigger picture / subjective interpretation, and him what works / competitive / action-based. Could just be personal preferences. Will see how our projects pan out this holiday...


----------



## cipherpixy

Ackermach said:


> One of my best friends is an ISTP, or something like that. I have a head for some quirky ideas, and he has the hands to see it finish.
> 
> Despite our open-minded nature, there are somethings we dont agree on. I take a liking on the conceptual / bigger picture / subjective interpretation, and him what works / competitive / action-based. Could just be personal preferences. Will see how our projects pan out this holiday...


Exactly.


----------



## .17485

I would say they're cool intuitives. The only negative is how a few of them think they're better than sensors. Where are from mars and they are from venus.


----------



## Inveniet

There are 8 types of intuitives.
Some are okay some bother me.


----------



## pertracto

I yet have to meet all of them, but for the ones that I know my point of view can vary from pure fascination to extreme frustration. Seems a lot like love...


----------



## Maiko_Hima

I get them, being one myself but many just need to "get over themselves".
Special snowflake syndrome at its finest.


----------



## Roland Khan

Always at a direct angle.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

It's said we live in an ESTJ or Sensor over Intuitive world(although it's not that big of a difference, not as much as Extroverts over Introverts) I grew up in an Intuitive dominant place socially. And my family is FULL of sensors. Literally 95% sensors. 

I like sensors just as much as intuitives because they have new perspectives, but when a sensor disregards me as 'fantastical' for something he/she didn't grasp, I dismiss them as stupid.


----------



## bokuto

they're very intimidating, honestly!


----------



## shallnotbenamed

sneezeweed said:


> they're very intimidating, honestly!


MWAHAHA, FEAR MY VISION! :exterminate:


----------



## SystemEater

I don't really subscribe to the idea of polarizing people into groups of either "sensing" or "intuiting"... everyone has an imagination, and everyone has the ability to interact with concrete reality. Those that _lean_ towards intuition seem to see reality as an expression of ideas, whereas those that _lean _towards sensing seem to see ideas as an expression of reality. 

Intuitors are Post Modernists
Sensors are Essentialists

As a "sensor" I look for patterns, trends, symptoms all the time... but I root my faith of these things in something not only purely empirical, but reducible to empiricism, and I favor ruminating over the details of the patterns, rather than the concepts they illuminate... 

my sense is that all intuitives (swidt?) tend to process patterns a bit more unconsciously, and therefore have a much broader yet more fuzzy understanding... 

fuzzier but broader leads to a desire to think in concepts and deal with the concrete via ideas.... clearer but narrower leads to a desire to think in terms of instances and deal with the abstract via details.


----------



## mark anthony

iNtuitives are handy handy to have around when working out how to solve a problem. They also can add an expansiveness to perspective that can be helpful.


----------



## KDoswald

They seem pretty down to earth than their stereotypes... my best friend is INFP, and everyone thought she was XSFP.


----------



## XO Skeleton

You guys and your crazy ideas always contradicting yourself


----------



## lunaticrabbits

Good at reading situations and people
Very interesting people, too bad there's usually a communication barrier with them


----------



## cipherpixy

Intuitives are inventive and great learners. The only problem I have with them, as an example, is they can sometimes say that 'black is white and white is black' and there is no way I can convince them otherwise.


----------



## XO Skeleton

INTP + INTJ: GTF away from me
ENTP: cool
ENFP under the age of 25: emotionally unstable, needy, clingy
INFP: cool
ENTJ + ENFJ: nothing for, nothing against


----------



## IncoherentBabbler

cipherpixy said:


> Intuitives are inventive and great learners. The only problem I have with them, as an example, is they can sometimes say that 'black is white and white is black' and there is no way I can convince them otherwise.


I'd be more inclined to say nothing is black or white, only grey.


----------



## Grad0507

IncoherentBabbler said:


> I'd be more inclined to say nothing is black or white, only grey.


Said like an ENTP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonTay

As long as I'm not caught in some NT debate, all is well.


----------



## Miniblini

castigat said:


>


Your tolerance for cringe is far stronger than mine, good Sir or Madam.



leictreon said:


> iNtuitives? They're insane!


Oh You! :laughing:











JonTay said:


> As long as I'm not caught in some NT debate, all is well.


I live with an INTJ and and INTP @[email protected] I know these all too well.


----------



## Miniblini

I know many intuitive types! OMG THEY ARE AWESOME! XD

I have a special soft spot for INFPs though. They are so awesome, and they don't get annoyed at my overwhelming Fi-ness.


----------



## castigat

Miniblini said:


> Your tolerance for cringe is far stronger than mine, good Sir or Madam.


I love a good story


----------



## cipherpixy

I find intuitive type argumentative. I'm thinking it's the possibilities they see. An intuitive will argue that a dog is actually a cat or a mouse is actually a lion. And if you try to prove them wrong they will overwhelm you with tons of information with crazy theories, speculations, postulations, relative logic and vague/obscure experiments to support their case. They also talk in a highly ambiguous manner. The phrase "anything is possible" is likely an intuitive invention. As a result they are sometimes annoying and sometimes refreshing. Nevertheless, they are a valuable asset if you want to calculate probabilities about a virtually inaccessible subject of interest.


----------



## Sidewinder

Well, I guess some of them aren't like us after all! Except the mistyped SPs of course! XD But that's okay.  I feel even the Ns who are scolding us have the best of intentions. 

Ya know, almost 50% of the population is SJ. And all the rest of us -- SPs and Ns -- are the other half. The non-establishment half. The rebels, the dreamers, the outsiders, the innovators, and the just damn weird. So we gotta get along or get streamrolled. What can SPs and Ns learn from each other?

I get this weird feeling that every single N type is closer to SP than SJ! Like, if you'd force either INFP and INFJ to their closest S type, they'd both wind up ISFP. INTP and INTJ are both more like ISTP. Haven't figured out why yet.


----------



## cipherpixy

Sidewinder said:


> I get this weird feeling that every single N type is closer to SP than SJ! Like, if you'd force either INFP and INFJ to their closest S type, they'd both wind up ISFP. INTP and INTJ are both more like ISTP. Haven't figured out why yet.


I must say that your feeling is right. There's countless threads which discussed the most "intuitive sensor". The verdict is still open for debate yet a lot of people points to ISFP followed closely by ISTP as the most intuitive of all sensors.


----------



## Dagmar

cipherpixy said:


> I must say that your feeling is right. There's countless threads which discussed the most "intuitive sensor". The verdict is still open for debate yet a lot of people points to ISFP followed closely by ISTP as the most intuitive of all sensors.


ISFP and INTJ share all the same cognitive functions in different orders. Dunno if that makes a difference.


----------



## bokuto

merryberry said:


> ISFP and INTJ share all the same cognitive functions in different orders. Dunno if that makes a difference.


all sensing types share cognitive functions with two intuitive types, and vice versa (ISTJ/ESTJ share functions with INFP/ENFP, ISTP/ESTP share functions with INFJ/ENFJ, etc.)


----------



## GentleLions

As an INFP I can get very wordy and yes I exist most of the time in a different realm to the point I wonder how INFJ I am. (I didn't know what an empath was until about 15 yrs ago which changed my life. My childhood would have been much different if I was taught how to live as an empath. (ADD moment)) I am highly kinetic and often experience sensory overload when not doing well or under stress. I notice details that others don't. I understand how NF's can come across as arrogant especially since we know what we know and it takes a lot of work to put our abstract thoughts into concrete thoughts and we feel like we still haven't expressed ourselves completely accurate. I love to work with my hands. In my teens I used to take (my) power tools apart, clean them and put them back together because I wanted to know how they worked. I tried doing the same with hand held radios, but all those wires blew a fuse in my brain. My ISTP friend amazes me how he says so much with so few words.


----------



## milkssi93

mikan said:


> Sometimes its like their minds exist in another realm of existence.


This is so true. They have their own view of life, most of the time fragmented. Sometimes it's hard to deal with them when they're being too idealistic, espesially assertive NTJ's. I've had a handful Intuitives whom I argued with before. Even my boss is an -NTJ. I have a soft spot for NF types though, they're fun to talk to. I guess in general I'm in good terms with Intuitives, just not with NTJs. But I wish there were more Sensing people in my circle. -_-


----------



## delicatefrench

My best friend is INTP and she drives me crazy with her neverending investigating/reading/researching. But that's the way she's wired, and her nerdiness makes her happy, so I just tune her out when she gets like that. XD


----------



## pwowq

I refrain from typing other people than myself and only for fun. Even if I know their type I don't judge by it.

Either way. I get a strong vibe of _unrealism_ from people that don't rely on real data to form opinions, start debates, small-talk and self-evaluation. Intuitive is the ones saying _"I'm a good vehicle driver!"_ and then proceeds to play with the phone while driving? Yes/No ???

Also I sometimes get a _"Wtf are you on about? Got all the big plans and done nothing. Grow some balls!"_-thought. Because my Fe is developed enough to not say stuff like that out loud.

And what is the point of discussing fictional TV-shows? Nobody wants to argue about how many fascist states we might have in Europe instead?

People will at times see me as an intuitive person. People will at times cry _Hey! Wake up daydreamer!_. 1st instance I'm contemplating a grand plan of opportunistic action and if I tell you about it means I will execute it when the pieces fall together (they see me one day and in a snap I'm forever gone the next). 2nd instance, I don't daydream I'm actually working on something.


----------



## SalmonSushi

I'm can be quite intuitive sometimes when I've got my Ni working (obviously). But being friends with them is awesome. The only personality type I'm not to keen on befriending are ENFP's when it comes to intuitives because the ones I know always seem to find everything unfair, they always seem to be quite unrealistic and in another dimension of sorts and get way to offended when I say I would like to be alone. Also, I find they're quite hypocritical. But maybe I'm wrong, maybe I'm meeting very annoying ENFP's or I'm mistyping. But every ENFP is different to another so I'm not gonna judge. But alot of my family members are ENFP's and atleast 80% of my family members are extroverts which can be quite annoying sometimes. 
I have alot of INTP, ENTP and INFP friends and I always find they are amazing friends. Quite relatable , creative and fun to hang out with. But for some reason, I always seem to befriend ISTP/ISFPs like me recently.


----------



## Bijoux

I see them just as everyday people. I'm borderline on the intuitive/sensor spectrum myself, and so I have no issues with them in general. Just like I get along with some sensors, and others I can't stand. Same goes for intuitives as well.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

I have nothing against intuitives in general. In fact I tend to befriend a lot of them quite easily. However, I do have a problem with how some people think that being an intuitive automatically makes them somehow really intelligent or whatever. I know it's rare, but I've seen that pop up a lot in MBTI communities.


----------



## atamagasuita

Hahaha. And it's really exhausting and depressing to be an NF. XD Sometimes, NF thinking aren't even necessary. They make life so fucking complicated when actually it's really simple. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dora

Ni is fine, I'm alright dealing with that, and it's sort of exciting! Ne on the other hand.... dum-dum-du-dah! I just don't get it. It frustrates me. It drives me mental. I have learnt to appreciate it with experience in other people, but it isn't natural to me, nor do I appreciate it naturally, it was a cognitive process...


----------



## flying pangolin

Cesspool said:


> Bunch of pompous assholes, the lot.


completely agree even as an intuitive myself!


----------



## Ryosuke93

They are interesting to talk to and to read what they write. Their stories, their thoughts, their views of the world, their poetry, and art, it all can be quite enchanting. Like a different world. A better world. 

I just don't like though when they offer advice to me that is ungrounded or not practical because then I feel led astray. Like it is all good intentions, but has a bad outcome. I often feel lifted by intuitive words/thoughts, so I guess "grounding" is not really their purpose anyway. I guess that is my job as an SP and something I must do for myself.

Also, this is really out there and unverified, but I don't like how they spoil their kids rotten (NFs I am talking to you! Realize when you're raising a bratty child and not some angel from heaven. Realize it NOW!) j/k. I dunno if this is true.


----------



## starwars

delicatefrench said:


> My best friend is INTP and she drives me crazy with her neverending investigating/reading/researching. But that's the way she's wired, and her nerdiness makes her happy, so I just tune her out when she gets like that. XD


(I should be reading all of the posts but seriously need to start an essay)

One of my best friend's is ISTP. We both can be the smart/lazy and have the same parent(ENTP parents are kinda the same...) She is use to and actually likes my and my enfp brother's Ne ness. We dump so much on her, and she gives her analysis on what ever we dump on her. 
I now wonder if she tunes me out....
but she loves getting messages in the morning, well because its always fun getting messages when you wake up


----------

